# Tunguska (2)



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 2, 2008)

As a follow-up to this thread, this week marks the 100th anniversary of the famous Tunguska Event which occurred on June 30, 1908.

What Hit Siberia 100 Years Ago? Tunguska Event Still Puzzles Scientists


----------



## smhbbag (Jul 2, 2008)

Interesting/weird phenomena like this have always grabbed my attention. Thanks for the post. If there were an entire channel devoted to such things, I would not just start watching our t.v., but would live in front of it. 

Luckily, I only get the History Channel, Discovery and some others when visiting my folks. Otherwise, I'd be ruined.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi:

I heard it mentioned that at the time Nicholas Tesla was testing his death ray.

http://www.world-mysteries.com/sci_tesla1.htm

Don't laugh - this is serious!

-CH


----------

